# Bellator Season 4 - Who do you want to see in it?



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I've really enjoyed Bellator so far, but have been a little dissappointed with season 3, mainly due to the weightclasses - even the normally exciting Bantamweight division hasn't been amazing. Season 4 is expected to have the 4 original weight classes again - Featherweight, Lightweight, Welterweight and Middleweight. Here are the fighters currently expected to take part in Season 4, some are returning from previus seasons and some are new.

Featherweight
Pittbull Freire (14-1)
Wilson Reis (10-2)
Georgi Karakhanyan (14-2)
Zac George (20-3)
Eric Larkin (3-0)

Lightweight
Carey Vanier (10-3)
Toby Imada (25-14)
Brent Weedman (17-5)
Ferrid Kheder (18-5)
Marcin Held (10-1)
Rob McCullough (19-6)

Welterweight
Dan Hornbuckle (22-3)
Steve Carl (11-2)
Rick Hawn (8-0)
Chris Lozano (6-0)
Michael Chandler (5-0)
Jim Wallhead (20-5)

Middleweight
Bryan Baker (16-2)
Eric Schambari (15-2)
Brett Cooper (12-6)
Dragan Tesanovic (7-0)

Here are the 2 fighters i'd most like to see in each of the 4 weightclasses....

Middleweight
Chris Weidman (3-0-0) - He's a two-time All-American wrestler and did fantastic at the 2009 ADCC submission championships, notably against Andre Galvao. In his last fight he beat the previusly unbeaten ROC champion Uriah Hall by 1st round TKO. Possibly the best prospect in all of MMA.
Tom Watson (13-4-0) - The Brit has been dominating the smaller organisations for a long time now, and its time he got a shot with a major promotion. Holds wins over Matt Horwich and Travis Galbraith. 

Welterweight
Gunnar Nelson (8-0-1) - He has finished all of his fights, and 7 of the 8 in the 1st round. Beat previusly unbeaten Eugene Fadiora (9-0) in his last fight, and Danny Mitchell (8-1) before that. Still just 22 years old. 
Paul Bradley (14-2-0) - The American wrestler has been fighting all over the smaller organisations, and submitted Johnny Rees in his last fight.

Lightweight
Lukasz Sajewski (8-0-0) - He's just 20 years old, and in his last fight Sajewski handed fellow prospect Marcin Held (8-0 at the time) his first defeat. He's finished 6 of his 8 fights.
Matt Veach (14-2-0) - UFC vet Veach got released after his loss to Paul Kelly at UFC 112., but has since racked up 3 straight wins over good competition.

Featherweight
Mark Adams (6-0-0) - He's the English BAMMA featherweight champion and recently beat Alan Omer (14-2 at the time) to defend his title. He has a good camp as he trains at Team Kaebon with Terry Etim, Paul Kelly and Paul Taylor.
Doug Evans (17-7-0) - UFC vet Evans dropped to featherweight afetr leaving the UFC and has been successful, becoming the shark fights featherweight champion. He lost the title in his last fight in a contraversial split decision to Ronnie Mann though.



How about your idea's for fighters to compete. Remember, they must be unassigned from one of the major promotions! :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd like to see Huerta in there again. Another thing I'd like to see is a lightheavyweight tournament. With the some notable heavyweights being outside the UFC it would be nice to see them put into a tournament and see the results. Though I maybe jumping ahead of myself!


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

huerta for srs


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

BondageGuy said:


> huerta for srs


What?


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> What?


huerta for prez!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

LOMBARD TO BE OUT OF BELLATOR AND INTO THE ufc


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if that's really going to happen. It depends on what Lombard wants to do but I think he wants to clear out the middleweight division outside the UFC before he actually competes in it. In order to do that he needs to fight Paulo Filho who as we all know is pretty legit, along with a bunch of other fighters!:thumbsup:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

The first lightheavyweight tourney is gonna be in season 5


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

gegard is gonna take it probably


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm not sure if that's really going to happen. It depends on what Lombard wants to do but I think he wants to clear out the middleweight division outside the UFC before he actually competes in it. In order to do that he needs to fight Paulo Filho who as we all know is pretty legit, along with a bunch of other fighters!:thumbsup:


no they were ment to fight but filiho just didnt come or he somehow ruined it i think


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

he didnt show? whats he doing instead? smoking dope?

oh wait... :confused05:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BondageGuy said:


> he didnt show? whats he doing instead? smoking dope?
> 
> oh wait... :confused05:


he is quite notorious paulo


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd like to see Tom Watson in there. I can't understand why the UFC have never picked him up considering they constantly pick up McSweeney and Al Turk and dross like that to fight on the UK cards! Tom is actually a pretty skilled fighter and would be a good addition to the bellator roster.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> LOMBARD TO BE OUT OF BELLATOR AND INTO THE ufc


First he has to stop at Strikeforce and break Miller's face.




that's what I call a Bully beatdown yeah.......


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You forgot that he has to take Jacare's belt after he smaches Miller. Then he needs to have a good match with Henderson. Now that would be a good match if Dan actually cuts weight correctly!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> You forgot that he has to take Jacare's belt after he smaches Miller. Then he needs to have a good match with Henderson. Now that would be a good match if Dan actually cuts weight correctly!:thumbsup:


no man can stop LOMBARD NOW MWAHAHAHA, but seriously hell destroy most of the strikeforce if not all the division


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Updated the list with the latest additions. Marcin Held (10-1) and Rob McCullough (19-6) have been added to the season 4 lightweight tournament, and Dragan Tesanovic (7-0) has been added to the season 4 middleweight tournament.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

*Bellator season 4*

if bellator doesnt fold by then (theyre in lawsuit war with ufc) what fighters would be participating in their tournaments?
the tournament will start in december after bellator 34 and will probably hold tournament fights once a month.

FW
Patricio Freire
Wilson Reis 10-2 if he beats tauserivicius
Georgi Karakhanyan
Zac George 20-3
Eric Marriott 19-5
Joe Soto- if he recovers

LW
Pat Curran 13-3
Toby Imada 25-14
Roger Huerta 21-4
Eric Larkin 3-0- if he beats Aaron Hall
Marcin Held- 10-1,hes fighting Vainikainnen next
Rob Mcculough 19-6- former wec contender
Ferrid Khedder 13-5
Carey Vanier 10-3

WW
*Dan Hornbuckle 22-3*
*Jim Wallhead 20-5*
*Rick Hawn 9-0 *
*Lyman Good 10-1*
Brent Weedman 17-5 won 9 in a row
Chris Lozano 6-0
Michael Chandler 5-0
Steve Carl 14-2
Charlie Rader 13-3

MW
Shlemenko
Bryan Baker 14-2
Nate Kittredge 10-0 with 1 dq loss
Dragan Tesanovic 7-0 from Serbia if he beats Bernhard
Jared Hess 11-2 has part in bellator
Eric Schambari 14-2
Brett Cooper 12-6


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/82637-bellator-season-4-who-do-you-want-see.html

I created a thread about it couple of days ago


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/82637-bellator-season-4-who-do-you-want-see.html
> 
> I created a thread about it couple of days ago


thanks, i didnt see yours though

mods and supermods could you merge the two threads? but better make mine the first one, because its better. mine has Joe Soto,Pat Curran, Brent Weedman, Charlie Rader, Shlemenko, Jared Hess and Kittredge.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Soto needs to get that detached retina taken care of before he can fight again. I think we will see Pat Curran and Eddie Alveraz fight this next season cause Curran has that coming. Also, I don't think Bellator will go down if Zuffa wins the lawsuit and anyways it looks like Bellator may have the better talent cause all the UFC cuts that have come over to Bellator have lost or been so-so in Bellator!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Soto needs to get that detached retina taken care of before he can fight again. I think we will see Pat Curran and Eddie Alveraz fight this next season cause Curran has that coming. Also, I don't think Bellator will go down if Zuffa wins the lawsuit and *anyways it looks like Bellator may have the better talent cause all the UFC cuts that have come over to Bellator have lost or been so-so in Bellator!:*thumbsup:


are you humoring somebody or are you being serious with this bullshit? bellator fighters beat "ufc cuts" meaning they were not good enough for ufc. i agree that SOME bellator fighters like alvarez, lombard, askren definetly deserve a shot. and if you know what happened to IFL, Pride, Elite XC and Affliction or any other org that was going head to head with the ufc, i dont see a bright future for bellator. especially since its said their ticket sales arent doing so great.


----------

